# HELP! Contractor returns in AM! Uneven shelf - how to fix during drywall finish??



## MrBoost (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I'm new here and have looked around but haven't found any good information on how to solve my dilemma so I'm asking for help.

My drywall guy is coming back tomorrow morning, and I have a built-in shelf that is in uneven (it is 1/2" low on the left hand side). The contractor attempted to fix this by adjusting the bull nose up on the left side by 1/2", but that 1/2" difference now in shelf face width is too much and too noticeable IMO.

I have attached a picture with dimensions...any ideas from the pros out there on how I can ask him to come up with a better solution?

And before anyone recommends ripping into the box to square the shelf properly, I am trying to band-aid it as best as possible cosmetically during finishing.

So is there anything I can do without just ripping out the shelf?

TIA.....

PS - I know this is a "DIY" chatroom...I did all the framing / plumbing / electrical, but time has prevented me from doing the finish work


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Why are you fretting about the difference in 5-3/4" and 5-7/8" = its 1/8" (at the top) ?

Seriously = *no one* is going to "notice", or "see" that.

My suggestion would be to remove the shelf, and just re-place that.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Agreed....the bullnose should have only adjusted 1/2 the distance instead of all of it
The top 1/8" would not be noticed

Who built the shelf ?


----------



## MrBoost (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry guys, to clarify the 1/2" difference in the front face of the shelf is my concern, not the 1/8" up top.

Yours truly built the shelf. In retrospect the box was not square because the top stud was unlevel by a 1/2". The shelf happened to be off by about 1/4", but sloped in the same direction so it added to the problem...

Thank you for your replies so far - much appreciated!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It took a minute to see what you're talking about. The only way you're ever going to get it right is to adjust the framing. Drywall is attached to the framing members and if they're off, so will be the finished product. You can in some cases do some shimming of the drywall itself and adjusting (of bead), but it should have been done prior to hanging. Something's going to have to be torn out to correct.....
The top of the box should have been corrected with shims or such to get it level and the shelf leveled from it.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

What is this shelf made out of ? And the bull nose was applied when and how?

shelf:
Can you afford the room to Shim (long cedar shake at low side) then re-cover (as advised always split the difference)? Add new bullnose or facing on shelf ?

The rest will tend to "get lost and not noticed by others" you of course will know it is there and it will bother you forever.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Quick fix = add a nosing to the shelf made out of wood. Adjust it for visual effect only. Live with the results. Maybe fill the upper shelf so there is no step behind the nosing.

Real fix = redo the shelf. Pay to have it re-drywalled.


----------

